# Laparoscopic repair internal hernia?



## donna3679 (Feb 8, 2010)

What code would I use for a Laparoscopic repair internal hernia?? I am thinking I would use 44238....any other suggestions??


----------



## jaimewicklund (Feb 10, 2010)

I use 44238 if an internal hernia (intestinal) is repaired laparoscopically (or reduced)

Jaime


----------

